# Katahdin sheep in central IL



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

3 year old ewe and her 3 week old triplets $400

Also have several January lambs available.

Have a yearling ewe available

Have several more ewes of different ages available. All have lambed this year, at least twins, some triplets. 

Have 2 cull ewes for dog food or lawn mowing, do not recommend breeding again.

Kathie


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice package there...registered or registerable?


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

equinecpa said:


> Nice package there...registered or registerable?


Purebred but no papers. Can't register. 

Kathie


----------

